# Всемирный день блондинок



## Mila

*Поздравляем всех белокурых дев и дам нашего форума!*


*С праздником!*









Самая яркая, самая заметная и самая светлоголовая часть человечества наконец-то обрела свой собственный долгожданный и заслуженный праздник. Может быть, потому, что белокурых дам, как они гневно утверждают, издевательски попираются буквально по всему миру, светлая дата 31 мая объявлена Всемирным днем блондинок. 

Героини множества анекдотов, заложницы перекиси водорода и парикмахерского искусства, невинные жертвы гламура, повелительницы соляриев и силикона, любимицы настоящих джентльменов и обладательницы гиперженской логики, все они достойно отметили эту дату впервые в 2006 году, а именно — решили воздать себе по заслугам и стать лауреатками эксклюзивной премии — «Бриллиантовая шпилька». 

Первое празднование Всемирного дня блондинок прошло с настоящим шиком. Состоялась церемония вручения премии «Бриллиантовая шпилька», приуроченная к празднованию — это первая специальная премия для блондинок — талантливых, умных, успешных, модных и бесконечно женственных. Словом, самых блондинистых блондинок нашего времени. 

Как считают ученые, настоящая блондинка — явление редкое, и по их подсчетам уже к 2202 году блондинки окончательно исчезнут с лица Земли. Только за последние 50 лет число блондинов и блондинок сократилось с 49 до 14 процентов от общего числа жителей планеты. А причин тому несколько. Во-первых, чтобы ребенок родился блондином, у обоих родителей должны быть светлые волосы. Во-вторых, в странах, где преобладает темный цвет волос, население неуклонно растет, а вот европейцы — немцы, скандинавы, россияне, которые являются носителями «белокурого гена» — все чаще ограничиваются одним ребенком. Последний человек со светлыми волосами родится, по мнению ученых, в Финляндии, где проживает самое большее число светловолосых людей на душу населения.

Почему это происходит понять не сложно — натуральный блондин явление редкое, и найти себе пару, тоже блондина и чтобы по любви... 1 шанс на миллион…


----------



## akok

Поздравляем!! 

Я всегда считал, что блондинка это не цвет волос, а состояние тонкого астрального тела.


----------



## Drongo

Ludmila написал(а):


> Поздравляем всех белокурых дев и дам нашего форума!


Присоеденяюсь к поздравлениям. А кто у нас блондинки? Девоньки, цвет ваших волос в студию.


----------



## Mila

akok написал(а):


> блондинка это не цвет волос, а состояние тонкого астрального тела._


:girl_blum:


----------



## Cameroon

*Drongo*, цвет волос - состояние не перманентное... сегодня беленькая, завтра - черненькая... послезавтра - зеленая О_о


----------



## akok

Cameroon написал(а):


> послезавтра - зеленая


хм это нужно увидеть


----------



## iolka

ну как "тонкое астральное тело" (пусть и цвета немного другого) скажу следующее:





Поистине *блондинк*а - это нечто большее, чем просто цвет волос. Никто не сочиняет анекдоты про брюнеток, шатенок или рыжих.

Никто не требует от актрисы, певицы или фотомодели: "Давай-ка перекрасимся в черный цвет!" - а всех будущих красавиц повально обесцвечивают и окрашивают в золотые и платиновые тона. Все потому, что белокурый цвет волос связан с определенным типом женского характера, который сводит с ума всех мужчин своей особой сексуальностью. 

У богатой эстрогенами *блондинки* характер очень женственный, чаще всего пассивный и миролюбивый, чуть реже - сдержанный и уравновешенный. Она без труда подстраивается под требования партнера, почти всегда легко находит общий язык с окружающими, иногда застенчива, всегда доброжелательна. Блондинка не склонна упрямиться, не стремится любой ценой отстоять свою индивидуальность, ее отличают тонкая эмоциональность и впечатлительность. Она ласкова, но не слишком темпераментна и сексуальна. Утонченная и ранимая блондинка иногда защищается от прозы жизни "стеклянной стеной" - замыкается в себе и становятся похожа на Снежную королеву - хрупкую и недосягаемую. 

Среднестатистический мужчина тянется к *блондинке*, потому что она очень женственна и выглядит податливой и готовой к любви. *Блондинку* легче склонить к сексу из-за ее мягкого и уступчивого характера. В постели, будучи умеренно темпераментной, она охотно покоряется мужским желаниям. А мужчину сильнее всего распаляет именно покорная, нежная и мягкая подруга.

В быту он надеется ею командовать и рассчитывает найти в ней добрую, сострадательную и верную жену. 

Да ничего подобного! Как показывают многочисленные социологические исследования, блондинки по коэффициенту интеллектуального развития даже превосходят и брюнеток, и шатенок! Для них характерен неброский, но оттого не менее острый ум. Блондинки обычно не лезут в споры, не доказывают начальству, коллегам, подругам и сексуальным партнерам, что те сплошь глупы и бестолковы. Если блондинка умна - она совершает умные поступки, а говорить умные вещи предоставляет другим. Так как она не занимается саморекламой и не рассказывает всем про свою гениальность, ее нередко считают недалекой. Но к дефициту ума все эти моменты никакого отношения не имеют.

так что считаю, дорогие наши мужчины, что это и ваш праздник


----------



## Mila

Уважаю мнение ваше, но с этим, позвольте, не согласиться



Бабка Ёжка с Нафаничкой написал(а):


> блондинки по коэффициенту интеллектуального развития даже превосходят и брюнеток, и шатенок!


не всегда,коэффициент интеллектуального развития не зависит от цвета волос


----------



## iolka

:tease: случается всякое...


----------



## zain

Что блондинки,что брюнетки мы вас все равно любим


----------



## Mila

*Сегодня 31 мая, светловолосая часть человечества , отмечает свой праздник - Всемирный день блондинок.
*
Первой известной блондинкой в истории была богиня Афродита, золотистые локоны которой подарил сам Зевс. В наше время блондинки не считаются богинями, но по-прежнему признаются мужчинами самыми прекрасными из прекрасной половины человечества.





Мода на светлые волосы то и дело возникала сначала в Европе, а потом и в других частях света. Так, волосы осветляли жительницы Древней Греции, а также куртизанки Древнего Рима. Мода на женщин с волосами золотистых цветов отличает эпоху Ренессанса во многих европейских странах. C 30-ых годов XX века и до наших дней сохраняется мода на радикальное осветление волос до белого и ярко-жёлтого цветов.

Блондинкам живется непросто: им труднее создать семью - это подтверждают ученые. То, что джентльмены предпочитают блондинок, а женятся на брюнетках - почти доказанный факт. Феномен объясняется так: брюнетки не только производят впечатление более серьёзных и надёжных женщин, но и к тому же в самих в мужчинах природой заложено строить семью с брюнетками, ведь они считаются носительницами более сильных генов. А вот для лёгких увлечений мужчины стремятся встречаться с белокурыми красавицами. Примерно 40 процентов опрошенных европейских и российских мужчин предпочли бы завести роман с блондинками и лишь 13 процентов - с брюнетками.


Даже появиться на свет блондинкой не так-то просто! Во-первых, чтобы ребенок родился блондином, у обоих родителей должны быть светлые волосы. Во-вторых, в странах, где преобладает темный цвет волос, население неуклонно растет, а вот европейцы - немцы, скандинавы, россияне, которые являются носителями "белокурого гена" - все чаще ограничиваются одним ребенком. Последний человек со светлыми волосами родится, по мнению ученых, в Финляндии, где проживает самое большее число светловолосых людей. 

Так что белокурые создания безусловно имеют право на собственный праздник :victory: хотя бы в силу своей крайней редкости. Кстати, у брюнеток, которых в мире значительно больше, собственного праздника нет.

*
Поздравляем!*​


----------



## akok

Поздравляю всех блондинок и отдельно блондинок на нашем форуме.


----------



## Drongo

Хде блондинки? Если вы есть здесь, отзовитесь. Ау, девоньки.  Хотю вас поздравить.


----------



## icotonev

И я тоже...!


----------



## Igolka

Вот спасибо!  :blush:


----------



## MotherBoard

Поздравляю!


----------



## edde

NFORCE4 написал(а):


> Поздравляю!


Отмазалась


----------



## Fox

*Всех белокурых, поздравляю!*


----------



## zaq

Поздравляю! 






Вот так всегда....Эх, жизнь...
Русые, шатенки и другие пошли грустить...


----------



## MotherBoard

edde написал(а):


> Отмазалась


Ну я то точно не блондинка! Это видно по аватару...


----------



## Tiare

Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям


----------



## SNS-amigo

Среди блондинок есть немало оттенков цвета и красок, тонов и раскрасок, которые делают их непохожими, многогранными и желанными. 




 



Поздравляю блондинок со Всемирным днём всех блондинок и желаю им, вопреки настроению, погоде, годам и лихолетьям, никогда не менять цвет, всегда оставаться светлыми душой и телом, чтобы радовать другую половину человечества, называющую себя мужчинами, своим светлым образом, лёгким помыслом, лучезарными улыбками, искромётными взглядами, элегантными походками! Без которых эти самые мужчины просто не могут жить.


----------

